# New trailer



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

I am looking at buying a new trailer to move my td8 dozer around. I am looking at a kaufman does anyone have any experience with these? 
24Ft, 22,500 lb. Medium Duty Gooseneck


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 18, 2013)

If my memory is correct a TD8 with ROPS and blade will tip the scale at nearly 17,000 pounds, which will put it right at the limit on this trailer (if not over depending on the construction. What will you be hauling it with?


----------



## R DeLawter (May 18, 2013)

In 2009 I purchased a new Kaufman 25,900 GVW with 4 foot added to the length, twin jacks and the best tire and wiring options.
EXCELLENT trailer and people to do business with. Mine has a pintle hitch to pull behind dump truck and I haul a Cat backhoe or a Genie Man lift mostly with it. I have used my F450 to move this equipment which is a little lame but does get the job done. Bare trailer weight is 6000 + lbs. empty.
My only compliant ( had to have one ) is my trailer sits out a lot and the yellow paint started to fade within 1 year. No rust. Black should be fine.

I had extra lift springs put on the ramps and went with radial tires.


----------

